# GT: Game 58- Clippers @ Bucks 3/11



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sat Mar 11
5:30 pm
TV: NBALP, KTLA 
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This game will also celebrate Brand's birthday. Heres to him having a monster game. :cheers:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Nobody is watching this one either? Well anyway, the game is going pretty well so far. The Clippers have a 14 point lead. It should be higher, but the Clippers keep getting careless with passes. They need to slow it down on fast breaks because they just keep turning it over.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Clips need to put this one away early


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cakewalk for the clippers so far. up 42-24, great passing from our guards, liv and ewing


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It's an 18 point lead now. Hopefully the game keeps going at this tempo...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

HeyY'All

Where is everyone? What has happened to this forum? When I left, this play was happening.

Hmmm.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Down to 8 points now...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Elton Brand for 3!!!!!

12 point lead at halftime.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

EB for three!!!!
first of his career.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

EB'S 1st CAREER 3 POINTER TO BEAT THE BUZZER. HAHAHAHHAHA he should take more of those cuz he's money from EVERYWHERE DMANNNNNN


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand with his first career 3 point make!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To beat the the clock going into the half. What a Birthday it'll be for Big EB


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, 4 Posts within the same minute saying the same thing :rofl:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Wow, 4 Posts within the same minute saying the same thing :rofl:


Haha... well it was a very memorable shot. :biggrin:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Haha... well it was a very memorable shot. :biggrin:


it really was. elton brand's FIRST 3 pointer EVER in his career. this guy is just breaking records left and right


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

M-Blade said:


> Haha... well it was a very memorable shot. :biggrin:


 now we just need a video clip of it


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We're going to win.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

We are throwing this away! Maggette is useless tonight, fouled Bell on a three-point play giving the Bucks an opportunity to make it a two point lead. ****ing get your **** together Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Vlad Rad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

No more stupid mistakes! Come on guys.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

I like Brand.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

wat a HUGE block by EB on redd, and when i mean HUGE he swat that ball on the ground so hard

WE GOT THIS 

GO CLIPS


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Brand Again

Happy B-day Indeed, Eb


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

20/10/5 with 6 blocks and a 3 Pointer for Mr. Consistency

Kaman fouls out but he had a great night, 22 points, 8 boards and 3 blocks on 10-13 shooting


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im watching the Clip game right now and wow, Brand is going block crazy! Clips up 6 ...A probable win.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Radman sinks a HUGE three and the game is all but over. Clips have a flair for the dramatic as they almost let this one get away.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

radmanovich finished em off with a beautiful three :clap:

Brand with some amazing blocks during this game.
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

great win tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Didn't I say we'd win?

I said it 3 minutes before some guy was saying "we're throwing this away" :banana:


----------



## polish_rifle (Feb 12, 2006)

Maggs was very important when the Bucks made their run late in the 3rd and early in the 4th. He was attacking the basket at will and drawing fouls which translate into pts with him on the line. Good solid effort from a TEAM perspective tonight for most of the game. Let's take care of business at home against the T-Wolves and get some momentum for the showdown Wednesday on ESPN.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yes, im glad maggs had that nice little run there for us, it was important, and made up for the bad decisions he had made, not to mention 5 fouls in like 13 minutes, including a couple offensive. i like how dunleavvy isnt forcing him anymore like the first couple games. 

One thing that was strange was ewing in the game. with the huge guard rotation that dunleavvy has now i was surprised he found time for ewing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wasn't please at all that the Clippers blew a 18 point lead early. Radman hit that HUGE 3 when the Clips were up only 1 with a few minutes left. That was key as after that there was no turning back. Brand played great on his birthday, he had 2-3 important blocks in the closing minutes. Kaman did very well offensively tonight, going 10-13 with 8 rebounds. Cassell had a nice game with some important shots. Maggette I am glad that he didn't take too many shots and drove instead. Radman I was very pleased with as he hit those 2 key shots down the stretch.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Great stats for EB on this one 22 points, 10 rebounds, 6 blocks, 6 assists.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Good game by Kaman...
EB as always excellent...

a little scary there for a while


----------

